# Neue Gadgets vorgestellt: Micro Sonic Grenade, Electronic Drum Kit Shirt uvm. [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neue Gadgets vorgestellt: Micro Sonic Grenade, Electronic Drum Kit Shirt uvm. [Anzeige]*

					Der Online-Shop getDigital hat sich auf coole Gadgets für Nerds spezialisiert. Einige kuriose Produkte wollen wir Ihnen nun vorstellen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neue Gadgets vorgestellt: Micro Sonic Grenade, Electronic Drum Kit Shirt uvm. [Anzeige]*


----------



## Iceananas (2. Februar 2013)

Die Werbefotos sind ja echt zum Fremdschämen...


----------

